# Got tail hair?



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

So... I groomed Vinnie yesterday and his body is down to 1/2 inch blended into longer legs. It really makes his tail hair look so much longer! I just can't bring myself to cut it - I love it so much! I have evened it up a bit a few times, but I never take off more than about 1/8 of an inch. It's probably 6-7 inches long. LOL.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol!! 
WOW! I'm jealous! I don't blame you for not wanting to cut it, I only wish Desmond had a glorious tail like that! That's just beautiful. He looks great in the new groom; it does accentuate that pretty tail hair very nicely.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, it is long. He is such a cool guy. I like his tail hair!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! I wanted to get rid of some more of that puppy hair. My goal is to have him in a Lion trim (PWD style) by the first weekend of June, so wanted to trim things down a bit so he has time to grow out a proper "jacket". He grows hair like crazy.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Once again some amazing photos!! 
It seems that his trim with shaved ears and long tail capture his true personality. He just looks like a whole lot of fun!
I love his tail


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg his tail looks great!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

lol - it does look great. it's reminding me of something - maybe like a beautiful fringed sail just flying in the wind! he has nice tail hair. jessie could never have that. she has some silver hairs throughout her coat. her coat is mainly still very chocolatey. however, her tail....ugh - lol - is ugly if not cut right. maybe i'm being too critical, but she has this silver streak in one spot. she definitely can't do poms on the end which is fine with me cause i don't care for them, so we do a plume. but nothing like vinny's! that's amazing.


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope you all don't take it in a bad way, but poodles aways remind me of horses and expecialy this one with a long mane. They are both so elegant. Vinnie looks very beautiful.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, that is so true! especially when they are running, they could remind you of horses. jessie thinks she is a tiny puppy and when she plays with smaller dogs, the way she uses her big feet and long legs reminds me of a pony romping - lol.


----------

